
Hackers can use subtitles to take over devices running VLC, Kodi, and others - huntermeyer
https://www.helpnetsecurity.com/2017/05/23/subtitle-hack/
======
JeffAllen
kodi-17.2 and vlc-2.2.5.1 have a fix:

[http://mirrors.kodi.tv/releases/win32/kodi-17.2-Krypton.exe](http://mirrors.kodi.tv/releases/win32/kodi-17.2-Krypton.exe)
[http://get.videolan.org/vlc/2.2.5.1/win32/vlc-2.2.5.1-win32....](http://get.videolan.org/vlc/2.2.5.1/win32/vlc-2.2.5.1-win32.exe)

